# Manycam does not broadcast sound , how do I fix this ?



## MorgothErmis (Nov 2, 2006)

I am trying to broadcast something on blogtv and it won't have sound.
Can anyone help me? I have enabled microphone but the only microphone there is, is a laptop microphone. It's built in. Do I have to disable that microphone to get the manycam sound working?

home premium by the way


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

Hello and welcome, *MorgothErmis* .

PLEASE, do as follows :

Start | 
Control Panel | 
Sound | 
"Playback" tab | 
"Speakers" Icon | 
"General" tab | 
"Controller Information" groupbox, hit "Properties" | 
"Driver" tab | 
Select "Uninstall", do as it says (it might ask "Are you sure?") | 
Click, "OK" | 
Reboot. | 
You'll be prompted to re-install your driver, which will hopefully resolve this thread . |


----------



## MorgothErmis (Nov 2, 2006)

the uninstall button is grayed out should i do it from device manager?


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

The device manager would work just as well .

LOL, I totally forgot about it when I was posting before, that's actually the easier way of uninstalling a driver .


----------



## MorgothErmis (Nov 2, 2006)

well I did that, and the problem is still there.
Maybe I did not explain my problem properly.
Manycam works fine, it's just that it has no sound for the viewers of blogtv.
If I could just select an audio driver device to transfer sound , then I would check it in the video box.
But the only available recording device which is listed is my microphone. Shouldn't there be another recording device, to just transfer what I'm listening to ?
I am sorry if I did not manifest my problem properly.


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

Hmm,

Please do as follows :

Press "Windows Key" + "R", this will bring up the run dialog, enter "dxdiag".
Press "Save all information" as text, and upload as an attachment to TSF.


----------



## MorgothErmis (Nov 2, 2006)

here you go


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

How do you know it's not the site itself? Does it ask for a certain audio device? Is so, which did you specify? 

Your default playback device is *SigmaTel High Definition Audio CODEC* .


----------



## MorgothErmis (Nov 2, 2006)

http://img29.imageshack.us/i/49891136.jpg/
http://img6.imageshack.us/i/65228978.jpg/


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

I assume you've tried both *SigmaTel High Definition Audio CODEC*, right ?


----------



## MorgothErmis (Nov 2, 2006)

Tried what? There is only one option there, and that's the microphone that is built in the laptop.


----------



## elf (Jul 19, 2002)

Does your microphone work with other programs, something like sound recorder (start > run > in the window that loads type *sndrec32.exe*)?


----------



## MorgothErmis (Nov 2, 2006)

yea it does work.


----------



## elf (Jul 19, 2002)

From the screenshot it looks like you are just modifying the flash player settings. Try looking for a settings or options for the BlogTV site. I don't use it so I don't know myself so I can't be sure.

If not, you can try reinstalling flash by going into your control panel > add/remove programs > and uninstall Adobe Flash Player


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

I would also suggest a few other items - 

You need to update your system with Vista SP1. Most of the MS drivers in your system are from the dawn of Vista and have timestamps on them = Nov 02 2006.

Follow the steps in this post to help ensure the successful installation of SP1 - 
http://www.techsupportforum.com/1952419-post8.html

Your NVIDIA, Intel chipset, IDT/SIgmaTel audio and other drivers also need to be updated. I found what I believe to be your system on the Sony driver download site. It should be one of these 2 (one letter difference - the *B* on the end) - make sure it is your system - 

http://esupport.sony.com/US/perl/swu-list.pl?mdl=VGNAR710E

http://esupport.sony.com/US/perl/swu-list.pl?mdl=VGNAR710EB

Those drivers are a good starting point, but you'll have to go to the product manufacturer's sites for additional updates. Most of the ones found on Sony's site are from 2007 and early 2008. There is no reason that they can't keep their driver update sites current.

Here is a driver manufacturer's listing from our Hardware Forum - http://www.techsupportforum.com/f19/company-web-sites-for-driver-updates-138441.html


Here are some of your current drivers (the Intel chipset driver is not an Intel driver - it is a Microsoft generic driver) -

```
[font=lucida console]
   Name: Mobile Intel(R) PM965/GM965/GL960 Express 
 [COLOR=red] 11/2/2006[/COLOR] 10:50:57, 140392 bytes
------------- 
       Card name:[B] NVIDIA GeForce 8400M GT [/B]      Driver Version: 7.15.0011.5665 (English)
   Driver Date/Size: [color=red]11/7/2007[/color] 01:01:50, 4943872 bytes
     
-------------
            Description: Speakers / Headphones (SigmaTel High Definition Audio CODEC)
            Driver Name: stwrt.sys
         Driver Version: 6.10.5614.0000 (English)
                Date and Size:[COLOR=Red] 10/27/2007 [/COLOR]01:22:27, 330240 bytes
-------------      
            Description: Microphone (SigmaTel High Definition Audio CODEC)
             Driver Name: stwrt.sys
         Driver Version: 6.10.5614.0000 (English)
               Date and Size: [COLOR=red]10/27/2007 [/COLOR]01:22:27, 330240 bytes
[/font]
```
Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.

*EDIT : * I forgot to mention that I liked the name that you gave to your system, but I'll tell you that with the hardware you have in it -- it should be a very fast system. We can help you get rid of the Sony pre-installed programs that I know are slowing it down considerably

Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU T8100 @ 2.10GHz (2 CPUs), ~2.1GHz
3070MB RAM
NVIDIA GeForce 8400M GT
Intel Pro series wifi


I would also suggest that since your system is in near-original state, that you consider a complete fresh start by re-installing Vista. You should have a recovery partition on the system that will return the system to factory default settings -- the way it was the day you 1st booted it.

JC

.


----------

